# Fishy taste



## jlmacc (Feb 28, 2010)

Quick question for you guys.I took a bag of bluegill out of the freezer to thaw.Is there anything I can do to get rid of some of the fishy taste?Thanks!


----------



## rdknb (Feb 28, 2010)

have you tried soaking in milk?


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 28, 2010)

Soak in milk or salt water.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 28, 2010)

Yep...for pan-fish especially, just salt brine and go straight to the freezer after soaking overnight. Thawing in the brine helps to prevent oxidation and also gives 'em a bit more brine effect before cooking.

Eric


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 28, 2010)

I never soak my panfish but if I get a walleye or northern later in the year when the water is warmer then I soak them in milk after I thaw them out to get rid of the fishy/mud taste.


----------



## jlmacc (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys,these were caught towards the end of the year last year when the water was warmer,as rbranstner said.I will try both methods stated thanks!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 28, 2010)

Now I have heard of soaking your fish in some milk. But you have to remember when fish goes bad they smell like fish.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2010)

I think I would worry more if my fish started tasting like chicken!


Just kidding,
Bearcarver


----------



## hdsmoke (Mar 1, 2010)

Yep, i have soaked bass in milk a couple times.  Bluegill i dont think usually are too fishy.  Use whole milk or buttermilk.  Works well


----------



## promisekeeper (Mar 1, 2010)

I've never tried it, but I've read where lots of guys bleed thier fish out by cutting a gill and throwing them in a bucket of water before they hit the cooler. They say it makes for a much milder fillet. I've  never had a problem with gills, but know one guy in particular that used this method on them. Maybe give it a whirl this year.


----------



## fingerlakessmoker (Mar 2, 2010)

Promisekeeper - I have a bunch of fish in the freezer that was gill bled- Fraser River pink salmon from Seattle. It is excellent!! I do not know if the gill bleeding had anything to do with it, but NO fishy smell at all.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 2, 2010)

Reminds me of a Jim Gaffigan Beyond the Pale comedian set. Quote "I like fish.,,,,,,,,,, As longs as it doesn't taste like fish.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I got news buddy I don't think you like fish". Great CD if you ever listen to it. Or it is on Comedy Central as well from time to time.


----------



## rstr hunter (Mar 2, 2010)

Milk works well for Bluegill, for walleye you can zipper the filets (look it up on yahoo you will find a youtube showing how it's done) that takes away the little bones in the filets as well as the dark meat that contributes to the fushy taste.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 2, 2010)

I used to soak barracuda and bonito in milk, it did help mellow out that fishy smell. BTW, those are salt water species that I caught in the Pacific.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2010)

It works great with cereal. I soak my cereal in milk, and it never tastes fishy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






BC


----------

